# For those who hate weaving in ends:



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

I was having an idle scuffle on the internet this evening when I found this, here: http://www.itfashion.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/maiami2.jpg


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Way to go,think of the work you no longer have to do.Heehee. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Not for me :thumbdown:


----------



## cindylou37 (Aug 10, 2012)

I'd be getting them caught on everything...or unraveling my sweater! :lol:


----------



## charliesrose (Dec 6, 2012)

Looks like a new "fringe" idea! Ha!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Funny but I am afraid the fringe would end up in my tea,


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

Maybe you could wear it inside out? Or maybe it is inside out.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

Someone who went to a Kaffe Fassett workshop said he didn't weave in his ends.


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

This is Funny! I know I have a long way to go with my talents, but would never consider doing this. Maybe only the really talented can get away with this!! It is a novel solution! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

No, only for 'fashion' shoots can one get away with such 'workmanship'!

My cats would love me to turn out something like that! I'd be a walking cat-toy instead of just a sitting cat-chair.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, only for 'fashion' shoots can one get away with such 'workmanship'!
> 
> My cats would love me to turn out something like that! I'd be a walking cat-toy instead of just a sitting cat-chair.


LOL - this is why I don't have cats - our dog would only care if they tickled his nose - not that I would create that in the first place!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

This is not a look I would go for, also zips on the outside of clothes, holes in jeans ,and seams on the outside of sweaters and jackets I like neat and classic


----------



## Patricia368 (Apr 3, 2011)

Neat sweater, and I am sure my cats would love it too, a giant "toy". I guess you wear it like someone said maybe inside out!


----------



## reborn knitter (Apr 7, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, only for 'fashion' shoots can one get away with such 'workmanship'!
> 
> My cats would love me to turn out something like that! I'd be a walking cat-toy instead of just a sitting cat-chair.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pepper's Mom (Aug 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No, only for 'fashion' shoots can one get away with such 'workmanship'!
> 
> My cats would love me to turn out something like that! I'd be a walking cat-toy instead of just a sitting cat-chair.


LOL


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Reminds me of the 60's era.


----------



## yorkie1 (Sep 5, 2011)

Not for me! I'm hoping I live long enough to see the fashion go back to neatness. Jeans, no holes, hair combed and out of the face, clothes that fit, not hugging the body looking like you have your younger sibling's clothes on or way too big and sloppy. UGH! 
The laziness of just shower-n-go hair no fixing or styling. 
Just the way I feel and know everyone doesn't feel the same. :-( :-(


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

babsbarb said:


> Maybe you could wear it inside out? Or maybe it is inside out.


I'm with you on this one....certainly NOT for me.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

)) I have to confess that when I started knitting long long time ago, never waved in end but made a knot to an other end and just let them hang inside the sweater...
Now that would not happen anymore!!!!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

WOW!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I couldn't wear something like that either. I don't like messy dressing. Although there was a time when ends were fashionable made into an embellishment like daisies or stems for other flowers.


----------



## CarolA (Sep 4, 2013)

roseknit said:


> This is not a look I would go for, also zips on the outside of clothes, holes in jeans ,and seams on the outside of sweaters and jackets I like neat and classic


I agree!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

yorkie1 said:


> Not for me! I'm hoping I live long enough to see the fashion go back to neatness. Jeans, no holes, hair combed and out of the face, clothes that fit, not hugging the body looking like you have your younger sibling's clothes on or way too big and sloppy. UGH!
> The laziness of just shower-n-go hair no fixing or styling.
> Just the way I feel and know everyone doesn't feel the same. :-( :-(


Does anyone who wears their hair hanging in/over/across the face really _like_ it that way?? 
Since my earliest memories, I cannot stand hair in my face. It's always either too short to _reach_ my face in the first place, or held back by a plastic 'bandeau'. Perhaps not the 'style' of a 68-year-old, but it works for me. If shower-and-go isn't good enough, it's still a damn sight better than never-combed dreadlocks - be they freshly washed or never-washed!

I may not wish to wear what some others wear, but I'm not about to condemn them for their tastes, or lack thereof. They probably don't much care for _my_ fashion sense, or lack thereof either.


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

How is that different from not having your pants zipped up? Just as sloppy.


----------



## meran (May 29, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> I was having an idle scuffle on the internet this evening when I found this, here: http://www.itfashion.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/maiami2.jpg


I made one of these 50+ years ago. It was big and sloppy and I loved it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

meran said:


> I made one of these 50+ years ago. It was big and sloppy and I loved it.


And you _wore it_? Outside in public? With all sorts of yarn strands hanging loose???? :shock: :?: 
OK. You have more nerve and/or panache than I've ever!


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

It does not pay for me to look at pics like that before I have at least a couple cups of strong coffee. 
Didn't get it for about 30 seconds. HAHAHA


----------

